

Create anagrams with Python - puttsmcfadden
http://pythonicprose.blogspot.com/2010/10/python-anagram-generator.html

======
ColinWright
How can "chest" and "chin" be anagrams of the same thing? An anagram is a
rearrangement of the original letters, not just a list of the possible words
that can be made.

Based on your "output" it appears that your "input" contained, at least, the
letters:

c e h i n o p p r s t y

FWIW, to the best of my knowledge there are no single words containing exactly
those letters, although the internet anagram server found 42 2-word anagrams
of those letters.

~~~
puttsmcfadden
By reading the example, I noticed that the word (or phrase in this case)
"pythonic prose" is being used as the large word.

The line: matching_anagrams = getAnagramsFor("pythonic prose")

So, chest, chin, and the other output are derived from the "pythonic prose"
literal. So, that should explain the "mystery" word you were searching for.

~~~
ColinWright
Sorry, I should've read the source more closely. Good catch - thanks.

And for reference, here are 43 two word anagrams:

    
    
        Phonetics Ropy        Phonetic Prosy        Choppier Stony        Prophetic Nosy
        Chipper Snooty        Pitcher Snoopy        Cheroots Nippy        Cheroot Snippy
        Porches Pointy        Cyphers Potion        Cyphers Option        Cypher Potions
        Cypher Options        Psyche Portion        Inspector Hypo        Copier Pythons
        Copiers Python        Price Typhoons        Prices Typhoon        Precis Typhoon
        Pricey Photons        Coronets Hippy        Phonics Poetry        Hypnotics Rope
        Hypnotics Pore        Hypnotic Spore        Hypnotic Pores        Hypnotic Ropes
        Hypnotic Poser        Hypnotic Prose        Strophic Peony        Poncho Pyrites
        Ponchos Pyrite        Choppy Orients        Choppy Stonier        Psycho Protein
        Psycho Pointer        Tonic Prophesy        Tropics Phoney        Tropic Phoneys
        Tycoons Hipper        Tycoon Shipper        Crop Hypnotise
    

No doubt everyone will have their favorite.

------
hepek
You can use linux "an" program.

It comes with most desktop Linuxes and is pretty fast.

